# Footwear for high arches



## mano (Jun 30, 2012)

I saw the thread on footwear, but does anyone have recommendations for pro kitchen shoes for high arches? Clogs seem to get the most votes and that's what I saw in the kitchen. Most all of them had backs and everyone said they really helped with foot, knee and low back pain. Not only do I need the support, but don't want the shoe/clog putting pressure on the top of my feet. You can drive a truck under mine.

If clogs are out, any recommendations for laced shoes?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 30, 2012)

I would prob. go with some boots then. Most shoes with laces (that I have seen) tend to go faster because of them (laces) getting gummed up faster. I know shoes for crews sells some, but I would never buy a pair from them again. A coworker got a pair of what looks like sfc from walmart. Not sure about how long they last because he just got them this week.


----------



## tkern (Jun 30, 2012)

sika shoes


----------



## foreleft (Jul 4, 2012)

I wear these Timberlands with a pair off Orthoheel insoles. I tried the Birki clogs that everyone seems to love and couldn't walk after about a week in them. These have tons of support, and the insoles seemed to help a lot with arch support. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003K36MCY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not a pro chef, but I'm on my feet many days all days and many days for 16hrs at a stretch. I climb, I walk, I carry and some days am at the bench for hours at a time. Wearing shoes was causing me tendonitis. After that was addressed and cured I opted for boots and settled on 5.11 Tactical boots. Very light weight with a side zipper, great arch and heel support - (these are made for law enforcement) and they wick moisture away like nothing I've ever owned before. Every pair fits right out of the box so there is no break in period. And they come 8" and 6", waterproof, or not, non slip soles that wear great and are quiet depending on the cleaner/wax they use on the floors if any. Not terribly expensive either so I buy two pair and never wear the same pair two days in a row. 

Oh and the the 5.11 socks are the best I've ever worn too - and if you buy the boots from LA Police Gear you get three pair of socks, a mail in coupon for a forth pair, a nice boot knife, and other promo items. And the shipping is usually free and free both ways if there is a problem. I've never had a problem. I suggest you check it out - google is your friend so I won't post a link.


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow 5.11, have not heard of that company since my college days. I worn 5.11 shoes everyday during high school, college and trips to the crags and loved every second of them. Had no idea they were still made, if they are anything like they used to be, they are great shoes.


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 14, 2012)

Kingston McKnight shoes are the best I've ever used, appropriate in the front of the house as well as the back.
http://www.kmshoes.com/shoes-by-brand/km-shoes/km-3200-oxford-for-men-black.html

Hit your local walking company for some insoles designed for your feet.


----------



## mano (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations. Got a pair of Sanita Pro's, which have very good arch support. They are great for working in a pro kitchen.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 14, 2012)

Will have to remember that. hmm do they look like







Just kidding.


----------

